# What are the top 5 21st Century Composers with new work coming out?



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

TBH I don't know any, and would like to hear what's going on in classical right now.

I also wanna see Fantano review one, so what's the hippest trendiest 21st century composer?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

Hmmm.

There are about a trillion threads on this topic already. With very questionable content.

This too will have questionable content, I'm sure.

By the way, every single 21st century composer has new work coming out. Pretty sure. 

As for "hippest trendiest," none of the 21st century composers I know really go in for that kind of tat. "Hippest trendiest" is more important for commercial music, where the actual sounds are less important (less effort put into them) than the marketing.

I think you may be applying the values of one context to another, entirely different, context, a context pretty much alien to those values.

Of course, you will get a bazillion responses, which may satisfy you, since you don't know and so have no way of judging the responses. And the other responders will be unanimous in excoriatin' me for having an opinion different from theirs. (The rule, if you haven't already noticed, is that all opinions are equal, but some opinions are more equal than others.)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

peterh said:


> TBH I don't know any, and would like to hear what's going on in classical right now.
> 
> I also wanna see Fantano review one, so what's the hippest trendiest 21st century composer?


Off the top of my head, I can remember a couple of albums that made it onto a few of last year's "best of" lists, not just among the "strictly classical" crowd, which I suppose might make them "hip" by one definition:
David Lang - "Death Speaks"
Dobrinka Tabakova - "String Paths"


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

One of the best qualities about TC is the number of contributors who have an ongoing and wideranging interest in contemporary classical and contemporary composers, in new works and new releases. You might consider exploring previous threads that contain loads of suggestions. Let me suggest one: The "New Generations" thread, which discusses composers under 40 years old. It's packed with links and YouTube videos.
http://www.talkclassical.com/31712-new-generations.html

Let me second both of Nereffid's recommendations. Both David Lang's _Death Speaks_ and Dobrinka Tabakova's _String Paths_ are of interest. Three of John Adams' new works have appeared recently: the oratorio _The Gospel According to the Other Mary_, an orchestral piece (_City Noir_), and a _Saxophone Concerto_ (the latter two on the same record). At the other end of the age spectrum, try out Bryce Dessner's _Aheym_, a string quartet performed by the Kronos Quartet. For a sampling of what contemporary composers are doing, check out Hilary Hahn's _In 27 Pieces_, in which she commissioned 27 contemporary composers to compose an encore, written for violin and piano. Artists include: older composers such as Einojuhani Rautavaara, Valentin Silvestrov; mid-career composers such as Paul Moravec, David Lang, Jennifer Higdon, Mark-Anthony Turnage; younger composers such as Avner Dorman, Lera Auerbach, Nico Muhly. I should add that projects like Hahn's need to be encouraged. One way to do so would be to buy releases by new composers. Make it at least 5% of your purchases. I shoot for 10-15% of mine.

Finally, I agree with certain of the comments of Some Guy. "Hippest trendiest" is not a perspective that we tend to be the least bit concerned about. Frankly, listening to classical music is not cool. Why listen? I'll speak for myself. I seek to hear my world better thanks to the insights of artists whose chosen medium is sound and whose creations move my soul. Sound is their paintbrush, and they explore aspects of the human condition that no other medium can. For that, I am deeply grateful, for they deepen my life, awaken my heart, and move my mind. They speak both hard and beautiful truths. I listen not because it's cool or hip. I listen because they enrich my humanity and call me to hear things otherwise impossible and to savor and cherish being alive.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Some active composers that I've learned about through the advice of TC members include Beat Furrer, Brett Dean, Marc-Andre Dalbavie, Georg Friedrich Haas, and Michel van der Aa. I believe that all of them continue to make new music, though a few of them are getting a little long in the tooth. In any case, I've listened to most of their music, much of it with some frequency, and have been grateful for the enthusiastic mentions of them in "Current Listening" and elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Otomo Yoshihide. Very well-respected (by whom?) and versatile composer. I like his improvisatory work with other musicians best--documented on _Erstwhile,_ a very sweet label of new music. But, having said that, I also favor his Turntable Solo as well. The one on a three inch CD.









There's a couple of three inch CD's by frequent Yoshihide collaborator Sachiko M, too. Extremely sparse minimalism (not the repetitious kind--the minimal kind).

I haven't heard much from Lachenmann recently, but that may just be me. Lachenmann is one of the more prominent composers for instruments. Prominent in Europe, anyway. Still for some reason almost completely unknown in the U.S. (Same was true for Luc Ferrari, though he did have a very active and involved fan base in the U.S. Small but enthusiastic.)

Hard to recommend anything, though, because his output is largely all good. Some things that I favor are _Air,_ _Harmonica,_ _Gran Torso,_ and the opera (early version).

Beatriz Ferreyra and Christine Groult, two very different composers, have been very active for many years in electroacoustic, fixed media music and have recently started to collaborate in live, electronic improvisation. They're very good at both.

Speaking of which, Jerome Noetinger and Lionel Marchetti have been very active for many years in live electronic improvisation. I have seen several of their sets live. Spectacular. Marchetti has several fixed media electroacoustic CDs out, too, including some really fascinating field recording work.

Pauline Oliveros is still quite active into her eighties. Does a wide range of things. Mostly known for her accordion playing and her Deep Listening Band.

That's not the tip of the iceberg, by any means, but it is a small shaving from it.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Actually it's not clear what this fellow wants since he seems to want a review from this indie music blogger: http://theneedledrop.com/about/anthony-fantano/

who seems to have some interest in experimental rock but, y'know, isn't really dong western art music or whatevs

Anyway, some random picks from me (not top, just proximate to top of head) if you like what's hot right now in Euro-modern:

Furrer, Haas, Pintscher, Poppe, Benjamin, Anderson, Chin (and I could go on but tis enough to be getting on with)

And dearest peterh - oh honourable OP from some days ago who just wanted to know - please tell us how you go with these humble suggestions


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

One of my personal favorites is Swiss composer Michael Jarrell. He has produced pieces this same year, so he keep them coming. 

Let listen to ._..Ombres... w_ritten in 2011:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Kaija Saariaho is my favorite living composer if I don't count all the senior citizens that are still alive.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread started with what appears to be a honest request for information about contemporary classical composers. It has quickly slid into a series of posts aimed more at others than at the thread OP. Please focus comments back on the original topic of interesting 21st century composers. The thread has been temporarily closed for "repairs".


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

And as an added reminder ... and why we constantly need to keep beating a dead horse about it, there are rules and regulations on this site ... one of them is this:

Be *polite* to your fellow members. If you disagree with them, please state your opinion in a »civil« and respectful manner. This applies to all communication taking place on talkclassical.com, whether by means of posts, private messages, visitor messages, blogs and social groups.

It's a simple rule really ... and quite easy to understand and comply with.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

We've deleted several posts that have more to do with other members than the topic at hand. The thread is now open for posting.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

For whatever the reason, my music collection contains nothing by any composer born after 1971.
[I have 2 albums each of music by Matthias Pintscher or Thomas Ades, but so far nothing by the 'under-40' crowd].

Here's a listing from Wikipedia on current composers, which is sortable by year of birth (descending) so we can view those born between 2005 and 1975 to capture those under age 40:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_21st-century_classical_composers


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

At long last, a recording of Unsuk Chin's _Cello Concerto_ -- as well as her _Piano Concerto_. Due out in the U.S. in late July:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

I looked up a few people on that wiki list. Some were on it, some were not.

But in spite of its omissions, I think it's a pretty respectable list, as lists go.

You won't go too far wrong, that is, with the people on the list. And the people who didn't make the list? Well, there are some very good people there. I'm sure they're angry.

But, "Oh well." Could have been a lot a lot worse!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

some guy said:


> I looked up a few people on that wiki list. Some were on it, some were not.
> 
> But in spite of its omissions, I think it's a pretty respectable list, as lists go.
> 
> ...


And it can be a lot better: one can always add to Wikipedia lists, of course.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

National Public Radio regularly highlights new composers and new works. Here's a link to a story from last week that highlights three new concertos: John Adams' _Saxophone Concerto_, Toshio Hosokawa's _Moment of Blossoming (Horn Concerto)_, and Tigran Mansurian's Violin Concerto #2 "_Four Serious Songs_" on the record _Quasi Parlando_ (with violinist Patricia Kopatchinskaja, who had last year's remarkable performance of Ligeti's, Bartok's, and Eotvos's violin concertos). The NPR page allows one to listen to a complete movement of each of the three:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2014/06/12/321029901/the-concerto-a-400-year-old-recipe-that-still-cooks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Olli Mustonen is making his way out as a composer at the moment. I saw a number if his works conducted by him earlier in the year.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Olli Mustonen is making his way out as a composer at the moment. I saw a number if his works conducted by him earlier in the year.


Yes, he and Steven Isserlis play his (Mustonen's) cello sonata on a recent release from BIS (with the Martinu cello sonatas and Sibelius's "Malinconia").


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Band Junkie Recommends*

Come on fellow band junkies. I can't be the only one.

Oh well.

Check out my post in the following thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/32410-suggest-new-composer-me-3.html#post668572


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Alypius said:


> At long last, a recording of Unsuk Chin's _Cello Concerto_ -- as well as her _Piano Concerto_. Due out in the U.S. in late July:


I've always wanted that! Her cello concerto is amazing.

I believe Queyras has released a recording of 3 21st century cello concertos. Bruno Mantovani is featured. It's worth getting for that concerto alone I'd say.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
Mahlerian reviewed the DG CD on Amazon. Sounds fascinating. I want to hear it!
http://www.amazon.com/Unsuk-Chin-Co...859719&sr=1-1&keywords=unsuk+chin+3+concertos


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The 3 concertos CD is up on YouTube. I listened to the whole thing, and it's fantastic! Ms. Chin is brilliant! Ligeti said so himself. I will be purchasing the CD.
http://www.boosey.com/podcast/Unsuk-Chin-on-Unsuk-Chin/100716


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to vote in Helen Grime... Incredible!


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

dgee said:


> Actually it's not clear what this fellow wants since he seems to want a review from this indie music blogger: http://theneedledrop.com/about/anthony-fantano/
> 
> who seems to have some interest in experimental rock but, y'know, isn't really dong western art music or whatevs


I would have thought Erkki Sven Tüür's Fifth Symphony with solo electric guitar might tick all the boxes on this requirement. Including, above everything else, no less that two umlauts in his surname! (ref. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_umlaut)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> I would like to vote in Helen Grime... Incredible!


Okay let me add a better list this round:

1) Brian Ferneyhough
2) Helen Grime
3) Steve Reich
4) Cristina Spinei
5) Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

From my POV it is:

1. John Adams
2. Thomas Ades
3. Wolfgang Rihm
4. Magnus Lindberg
5. Maxwell Davies (though he is at the end of his career)


----------

